# pic of my '05 660R



## goob (Mar 27, 2005)

Hers one of my Raptor at Durhamtown.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*goob.........*

Well, it looks as if you're still a young man........

Be careful!!!!!!!!!

   

That makes me hurt just lookin' at it........


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2005)

*.*

here is two more. the landing part is actually pretty smooth, as long as you land right.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 27, 2005)

goob said:
			
		

> here is two more. the landing part is actually pretty smooth, as long as you land right.


and if you dont?

Good landing

Jim


----------



## pendy (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like your flying high.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 27, 2005)

Ouch....Ouch!!!

Kinda reminds me of ride across the pasture at the Buck stop in a black Surburban !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 28, 2005)

bubbabuck said:
			
		

> Ouch....Ouch!!!
> 
> Kinda reminds me of ride across the pasture at the Busk stop in a black Surburban !!!




yeah but it is a fun ride!!


----------



## HT2 (Mar 28, 2005)

*goob........*

Like I said in an earlier post.........

Just be careful!!!!!!!!!!!

I use to think I was "invincible" when I was 19-20 years old also.......

I was wrong!!!!!!!!!

Hard to work when you're laid up in a bed.........


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2005)

*660*

Yeah ive had some rough landings before and luckily havent broken any bones. Those pics are from the small track at Durhamtown. There is another track alot bigger. I havent had this 660 long, but i love it. I would suggest this bike to anybody wanting a sport quad. ive raced a few other bikes and other than the YFZ450 ive won. Ive been told if I put a full exhaust it will out stretch the 450 by a good bit, but the 450 was built for tracks, and the 660 for the dunes. i havent got to try it on the dunes yet, but the summer time is coming and maybe me and my brother can make a trip.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 29, 2005)

I heard that someone got killed at Durhamtown a week or so ago (not the one killed down near Washington) after hitting a tree. You hear anything about it when you were down there?


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2005)

*660*

no I havent heard anything. These pics are from bout 4 months ago. The last I heard was the girl that hit her brother and then a tree. Those trails are one way for a purpose. I guess some people just dont like to follow rules, and take a chance on seriously hurting or killing other riders.


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 31, 2005)

How is Durhamtown, i've heard its awesome but have never been. Thought about takin the ol' warrior there. It is dangerous though with that many people on atv's. Me and a buddy of mine got into a wreck at collodin last month.


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2005)

*660*

Its a pretty good size place, but it costs 25 bucks to ride from like 9am to 4pm. Personally I wouldnt go except for the mx tracks. Thats where me and my buds spend most of the time. on a quad, the trails are long and easy. they did have some pretty tough and tight trails for bikes. the first time i went i rode an xr250 and had a blast. They do have a "swamp mx" loop that takes you down to their swamp. I have seen snorklers bury their quads to where all you could see was the 4 inches or so of pipe sticking out of the mudwater. They have small cabins you could rent, but i cant say anything about that cause i havent stayed in one. the food can be expensive, so we take our own food and drinks. now that thundermax is open in toccoa, i dont know if i will go back to durhamtown. and about wrecking, all the trails(except for a few miles or so) are one way to prevent head on collisions. if you want to see alot of people in one place, go to durhamtown. on a bad day there is a few hundred, not including campers. I hope this helps you out some.


----------



## chvyboy (Mar 31, 2005)

whats the easiest way to get to duramtown? im tired of takin my raptor to tellico and ridin its gettn a little rough.


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2005)

*660*

I dont remember the road numbers, but the way i go (from White county), is go to Elberton, in the middle of town you will see a school, I believe its an elementary or middle school, go to the second red light, turn right and  just keep going till you see signs. thats the fastest way for me to go, but you can also go through winder. send me a pm if you decide to go and I will see if i can get some more quads together. Its always fun with more people. Maybe this helps you out.    www.durhamtownplantation.com


----------



## Kreed5821 (Apr 2, 2005)

*chvyboy*

We had a hard time following the directions from Durhamtown's website. Not all of the roads were numbered where we were supposed to turn. One near Athens wasn't but I looked back and seen it so we turned around. There was a sign from one direction but not the other! It's a very cool place to ride. I didn't think the food was too high, though. For less than six bucks you get a burger, chips, beans, slaw, and a drink. It filled me up as good as six bucks at McDs would. PM me and Goob when you can go, the more the merrier!


----------



## LAKOTA (Apr 3, 2005)

I've been thinking about making the trip to Durhamtown also (never been). We ride MX bikes.

You guys with ATV's should check out this link concerning ATV's at Durhamtown. Sounds like they are cracking down on the destruction of trails and "Wild" riding.      DP discussion


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2005)

*660*

I dont know about those wallers as he states. I have ridden all of the bike trails and believe me they look just the same as the big loop. The only ruts that I ever saw were about 8 to 10 inches wide. Im not the smartest tool in the shed but an 8 inch single rut is not from a quad. They can say what they want but its not just quads. And most all their employees are the ones that ride wild. I can understand the swamp loop being tore up because of the weekend boggers and their Blackwater tires(not saying they stink or anything, but one of their rules is no deep treads or blackwaters). Im not griping on anybody. I like to ride, mixed quads and bikes, with anybody and everybody. Some people tear that concept out of frame. I cant recall having a bike pass me on the big mx track there anyhow. and also, If I were charging 25 bucks to ride for a few hours, I darn sure wouldnt gripe about anything. and that 25 bucks doesnt even hold a light to the money they make from hunting trips. Theres no telling what kind of business they would lose if they banned atvs. Half the people there ride quads. I might just have to take my toys and leave.


----------



## LAKOTA (Apr 4, 2005)

Same here. I won't bash anyone riding an ATV. I have one myself. I visit the GOR site everyday and happened to read that thread. I think the owner has a post somewhere on the DP forum explaining the new ATV rules also. I haven't tried to find it though.

We may give DP a try this summer. I've heard mixed reveiws for the place. They range from "Great place to ride" to "Way too commercial for me". Not sure if it's worth the 2.5 hr drive from home.  I guess we'll make the long drive and decide for ourselves!


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 4, 2005)

goob said:
			
		

> ive raced a few other bikes and other than the YFZ450 ive won


 did the 450 take ya???  i just picked mine up yesterday and i'm ready to ride (won't get to until sunday) but i was curious as to how it'd run next to a raptor. my guess was smoke it off the line and then lose it at top end...then i rode mine around the neighborhood and i don't know that it wouldn't keep up top end....what do you think?????


----------



## 7 Mag (May 4, 2005)

My son just bought a 660R about two weeks ago and it seems like he's trying his best to wear it out. It's an awesome machine. There's miles of trails with access to dunes by the Flint river and he's been riding them the last two weekends.


----------



## goob (May 4, 2005)

*yup*

Yup the 450 is much quicker off the line, and I dont know about top end I only got to the beginning of fourth on the drag strip before we ran out of room. I noticed the 450 has a more flowing exhaust on it than the raptor. Everybody I spoke to at dealerships said if I put a better flowing exhaust on it, it would walk all over both 450s, seein as the 660 can't "breathe" straight from factory, but I dont know. The 450s were built for the track, and the raptor for the dunes. I guess it all depends on the rider and terrain. mine tops out around 80 mph stock. The magazines said 72, but I found out that was wrong. I am thinking about starting a riding club for the Northeast GA area. The others I found were bikes only, so I would like to have one atvs and bikes. Is anybody else interestd?


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 4, 2005)

well you know i'm in


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 4, 2005)

on your raptor...on the header comin out of the engine leadin back to the muffler..is it normal for that thing to get like red hot...i mean like at night it glows red it gets so hot...  cause mine does it and i've never had a racin 4 wheeler so didn't know if it was bad or not


----------



## goob (May 4, 2005)

*yup*

Yeah mines glows like that sometimes when I get on it hard. When you get an aftermarket headpipe and muffler, it should stop(as long as you got the right jets to go with it).


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 5, 2005)

*bradpatt03*

I'm not so sure the stock 450 would take him on takeoff.  I was there when the 450 took Goob.  It had a killer exhaust and maybe other mods.  It was a serious ride.  It still didn't shame him none.  Don't get me wrong,  if the 450 had reverse,  I'd have one.  I ride a baby raptor (350) but it gets me there.  Just a little later!  Ya'll should hook up before you modify yours to see how they stack up stock.  Then again later to see how they compare with pipes.  Just a thought.  You definitely have much better suspension  on the 450.  
Ride SAFE!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 6, 2005)

how does that 350 raptor do? i was considerin buyin one pretty serious but the guy at the dealership talked me out of it.


----------



## wildcats (May 6, 2005)

the 350 raptor is what yamaha replaced the warrior with.  not a lot of difference.  suspension updates and the like. you can make a few mods and make them very competitive but most just hop them up a bit for trail blasting.  a good site for info is bluetraxx.com or one that is just for the warrior/raptor 350 is   http://yfm350.proboards31.com/index.cgi
i have an 03 warrior that i'm in the process of trying to sale or trade.  not trying to force it on ya just lettin ya know that i do have some experience with the warrior/raptor.  i had actually looked at the raptor 350 when i went to buy.  i was looking for a warrior and they informed me that this was the replacement.  would have bought it but i found a good deal on my current warrior.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 6, 2005)

gotcha....yea i would have been interested about a week ago but i just bought a yzf450 a couple days ago.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 6, 2005)

someone please humor me..... this guy at work is going to buy a honda trx400ex today and swears up and down its a better four-wheeler than my yfz450. i told him to hush and we'll just race. before i go mention money...i am right in sayin i will smoke him  ain't i???


----------



## goob (May 7, 2005)

*400ex*

The 400ex WILL NOT hold a light to the 450. He may only think, 50 cc is the difference, but hes dead wrong. the 400ex is barely holding its spot as a "sport quad". I dragged a 400ex against my 660R at Durhamtown. mine was bone stock, his had jets, k&n air filter system, and a full pipe(head mid and muffler) He didnt keep up at all after 1st gear. Somebody has filled his head full or either hes just running his mouth to ya. A lot of people get 400exs cause you can find good deals on them(and theres nothing wrong with that) but man if your gonna run your mouth, youd better be packin'.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 9, 2005)

yea mystery solved...he was in the dust before i ever hit 2nd gear. after riding mine all weekend and then riding his- his rides like a kiddy 4wheeler compared to mine...no comparison!!! the gears in mine are SO much longer...i can ride 1st for dang near 100 yards or more...you have to shift in those things instant...to me-his rode like a hunting 4wheeler w/ a lighter body on em-they shouldn't be "sport" the should be somethin like "rec" class or somethin


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 9, 2005)

oh by the way goob- i think we're headin up to durham town sunday...will they be open?


----------



## goob (May 9, 2005)

*yup*

I told you it wouldnt keep up. yea they are open from 9am to 5:30pm. It all closes at 4 except for the swamp loop and the big MX track.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 9, 2005)

ok thanks man. well let me know if you think you may be headed up there. its $25 bucks right


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 10, 2005)

It was $25 last I heard.  You can go to their website to see for sure.  You can even print out the paperwork and fill it out before you go if you want to hurry up and ride.  Don't take long to do it there though.  As for how the raptor 350 is.  It has the same running gear as the warrior,  but that's all.  Sit on one of each and you'll see what I mean.  The pegs are different,  seat is different, and reach is very, very different.  I didn't realize how much different they felt until sunday when I sat on a warrior belonging to a guy I was riding with.  

I saw how the 400ex was going against goob on the dragstrip.  He done about as well as I did on my 350 raptor.  I still like my 350 though!  I get there,  just a little later.  Of course,  goob on mine,  and me on his,  he still wins!  Riders sometimes make all the difference.


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 10, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> on your raptor...on the header comin out of the engine leadin back to the muffler..is it normal for that thing to get like red hot...i mean like at night it glows red it gets so hot...  cause mine does it and i've never had a racin 4 wheeler so didn't know if it was bad or not


I was just reading something interesting while checking out "Dial-A-Jet".  Go to this link and click on "dial a jet",  then scroll down to "technical article" and click on it.  I just read it and thought about your previous post.
http://www.thunderproducts.com http://www.thunderproducts.com


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 10, 2005)

thanks kreed


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 18, 2005)

hey goob- where abouts at durhamtown are those pics at???  that spot don't look familiar unless it was just a while ago. i hit up that mx track back in the woods and got some BIG AIR. i'll have to take some pics next time i go


----------



## goob (May 18, 2005)

*yup*

that pic was from the first jump entering the woods mx track.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 19, 2005)

is that on the parking side of the road or the one on the other side of the lodge?? cause the one on the same side as the lodge was awesome


----------



## goob (May 19, 2005)

*yup*

the mx track down in the woods across from the lodge.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 19, 2005)

Gotcha...we're Gonna Head Back Up There On Sunday. It Was Between That Or Aonia Pass. Just Loved Durhamtown Too Much Not To Go Back.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 19, 2005)

HOPEFULLY THE RAIN ON FRI AND SATURDAY WILL GET THE DUST DOWN A LITTLE BIT MORE THAN IT WAS LAST WEEKEND TOO.


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 20, 2005)

*Goob*

How bout it littlin,  wanna go on down on Sunday too?


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 20, 2005)

yea goob, we need to line ours up and see what happens


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 20, 2005)

Come on littlin,  that sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## nevamiss270 (May 21, 2005)

I rode a buddy of mine's 450 yesterday and that was the fastest thing ive ever been on.  He has 17 grand in the thing. It runs 114 octane.  He used to race it but he had an accident and is now paralyzed from the waist down.  We were fixin it up to sell it.  It had every race mod i could think of on it.  I was ridin it in his field behind his house and i couldnt get it to 3 rd gear before i ran outta room.  It made me wanna get one reallll bad!


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 23, 2005)

nevamiss270 said:
			
		

> I rode a buddy of mine's 450 yesterday and that was the fastest thing ive ever been on. He has 17 grand in the thing. It runs 114 octane. He used to race it but he had an accident and is now paralyzed from the waist down. We were fixin it up to sell it. It had every race mod i could think of on it. I was ridin it in his field behind his house and i couldnt get it to 3 rd gear before i ran outta room. It made me wanna get one reallll bad!



you wouldn't be talking about benji adams would you???


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 23, 2005)

kreed5821 said:
			
		

> Come on littlin, that sounds like a challenge to me



i raced a raptor yesterday w/ a "gytr?" exhaust system and  beat him (those things don't take off near as fast as i thought they did). then i raced a 2-stroke banshee w/ a lot of stuff done to it and we took off the same but he finally got me in the end (may have been due to him never using the clutch/better shifting) but it was definitely a fast machine


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 23, 2005)

*bradpatt03*

GYTR is Genuine Yamaha Team Racing.  The 450 that beat Goob when we were down there had a Big Gun exhaust on it.  Did the Raptor have a filter and jet kit on it as well?  Just wondering.  I went to Houston Valley yesterday.  Those trails are OK.  Ya ever been there?


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 23, 2005)

nope, but i hear its a lot like the trails i ride in S.C. as far as facilities and stuff but i don't like 2-way trails at all. i'm thinking about giving toccoa a shot one of these days. i've heard a lot of good things about it.

as far as that raptor- not sure about the jet kit....i think it may have just had exhaust because it wasn't very fast. the raptor i ran w/ at durhamtown was a lot quicker. the banshee was nuts though.


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 23, 2005)

If you're talking about Locust Stake,  it's two-way trails too.  Lots of jumps in the trails though.  Most of them are only 2-3 ft high,  but there are some pretty big doubles in one spot on the right side.  I enjoy riding there as much as anywhere else I have rode.  
I talked to a guy at Locust on a 450R who said it didn't even stay close to a 250R in a drag race at Durhamtown.  He said the 250R (really modified) out ran everything down there,  dirtbikes and all.  The owner also had a Banshee (decked out as well),  that was also out running everyone else.  Must be nice!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 23, 2005)

yea somethin about them 2 strokes...guess the power band helps a lot. all i know is mine is PLENTY fast enough. heck if it was any faster i'd need a spoiler


----------



## Kreed5821 (May 23, 2005)

Mine is plenty fast enough for me as well and it is A LOT slower than yours.  Sure is easier to back up though!  If the 450 had reverse,  I would have probably gotten one.  I just want mine to have a little more torque.  Hopefully an exhaust,  filter,  and jet kit will do that.  I still want to see how much you can take Goob by.  He is a good rider when you can get him to ride.  Lately that is hard to do.  He thinks you could take him in a drag race but not on top.  You can't ride trails on top end so I want to see the difference in a hundred yards.  When you're ready to come ride Locust Stake let me know.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 24, 2005)

will do...i will holler at you after memorial day cause i will be hangin out at the lake this weekend rather than riding


----------



## nevamiss270 (May 24, 2005)

Yeah i was talkin about Benji, he's got one baaddd machine!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 25, 2005)

nevamiss270 said:
			
		

> Yeah i was talkin about Benji, he's got one baaddd machine!!!



yea he does...not to mention that truck of his


----------



## nevamiss270 (May 27, 2005)

His truck is insane!  Me and a buddy just put train horns on it.  He's got an amazing yamaha rhino too!  Its on 29's!


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 27, 2005)

dang...thats a big golf cart


----------



## letshunt20 (Jul 8, 2009)

what track is that?


----------



## goob (Jul 9, 2009)

I dont think its around anymore, prolly looks different now, considering this was over 4 years ago.


----------

